# Phone menu' on mfd



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

Dear all,
i don't know if this is the right session and if everyone could help me...
Is there any way (VAG?) to show the Phone menu on the mfd? 
I have a convertible beetle (m.y.2013) with original bluetooth and rcd510 (but i'm changing it for a rns510) and i would like
to have the phone information on my mfd (as the golf ahas for example)...
Please if someone know something let me know...
Thank you very much
Regards
Alessandro


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

There are two different mfd's if yours is red it's the lower one, and I don't think it would display that information. If your mfd is white, then it should be possible.

I know in my '12 Golf R with the RCD 510, the phone menus did show up in the MFI. I'll check during lunch to see if they pull up on my beetle with the RNS510 and white mfd.


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you very muck for you kind reply!
My mfd is white but by default doesn't have any information for the phone (the rcd510 has got it).
I know that when i'll change it for the rns510 i can add navigation information to the mfd using VAG codification
so maybe it's possible also to add PHONE menu via vag...it will be very usefull for me.
Thanks again for your support
Alessandro

Ps.: i'm writing you from italy so i have got an "european" beetle...


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

I checked out my beetle premium North America version that came standard with the RNS510/Bluetooth/white MFI, and the only thing of the phone it showed was a small Bluetooth icon, I made calls through the stereo and the steering wheel and went through all the menus and got nothing.

I'll connect the vcds cable and see if I can find what controls the MFI displays and see if there are any options to include phone information.

There might be options, but I'm concerned that our small (compared to my Golf R) MFI won't be able to show phone information.

I'll report back my findings over the weekend.


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

I hope to hear you soon with good news!
Thanks again, have a nice weekend!
Alessandro


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

emulous said:


> I checked out my beetle premium North America version that came standard with the RNS510/Bluetooth/white MFI, and the only thing of the phone it showed was a small Bluetooth icon, I made calls through the stereo and the steering wheel and went through all the menus and got nothing.
> 
> I'll connect the vcds cable and see if I can find what controls the MFI displays and see if there are any options to include phone information.
> 
> ...


I would be interested to know what else can be manipulated by the VAG to control other settings in the Beetle. I know I read about a list of the things that can be changed in a GTI somewhere, but curious what else can be changed specific for the Beetle. 

For example, I used to be able to change the door lock settings (opening driver door or all doors) from the MFI screen on my 2012 Eos, but you cannot do that from any screen in the 2013 Beetle (both with white MFI screens). Just seems odd to me.

My Beetle goes in for it's first service soon and I want the dealer to change some settings all at once during that visit.


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm sorry I wasn't able to mess around with this, this past weekend, hopefully I'll have the time this week. I haven't forgotten.


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you very much emulous! :thumbup:


----------



## emulous (Feb 3, 2003)

I've been messing with it for the last two hours and have not found anything to make it show up.

One of the problems is there is no long coding help for the Telephone module and all the adaptation is in german and I'm not willing to risk it without knowing what I'm doing.

There was one option in Radio module that was Display Variant, my car was in the middle with Sportsline, I switched it to premium but that didn't give phone in the mfd or any other changes that I could see.

Sorry


----------



## enigmazeus (Aug 29, 2014)

emulous said:


> I've been messing with it for the last two hours and have not found anything to make it show up.
> 
> One of the problems is there is no long coding help for the Telephone module and all the adaptation is in german and I'm not willing to risk it without knowing what I'm doing.
> 
> ...


Thanks anyway for the time you spent for this issue...
Have a nice day
Alessandro


----------

